# "I'll Hang Myself if I need Help to Protect Uganda"-President Museveni Rubbishes Nigeria's Jonathan



## LequteMan (May 22, 2014)

Ugandan president, Yoweri Museveni, who has been in power for 28 years, yesterday dissed Nigerian president Goodluck Jonthan and presidents of other African countries, saying he would not give up on protecting his people and his country.

“I have never called the United Nations to guard your security. Me, Yoweri Museveni to say that I have failed to protect my people and I call in the UN….I would rather hang myself. We prioritized national security by developing a strong army otherwise our Uganda would be like DRC, South Sudan, Somalia or Nigeria where militias have disappeared with school children," #Nyamilepedia quoted him as saying.

"It would be a vote of no confidence to our country and citizens if we can’t guarantee our security, what kind of persons would we be?” Museveni said.

#MuseveniYoweri #GoodluckJonathan #BokoHaram #Uganda #Nigeria


----------



## abujagirl (May 22, 2014)

uhm...okay


----------



## Vunderkind (May 23, 2014)

He should go and sit down.


----------



## LequteMan (May 23, 2014)

Vunderkind said:


> He should go and sit down.


Abi. His country would've been wiped out by now if it had insurgents like Boko Haram.


----------



## Vunderkind (May 23, 2014)

The African Pride Syndrome, where we have an exaggerated sense of independence when we have nothing tangible to show for it. It's alright to brag and talk big on TV, but when push comes to shove, as it did for Jonathan, we'll discover all we have are a big mouth and remarkably little hands.


----------



## Ado Musa (May 23, 2014)

Truth is bitter. Giant of Africa is being taunted by a small group of miscreants. Unless sentiment, be It religious, ethnic or what ever is cast aside, Nigeria will continue to degenerate. National interest must hold sway.


----------



## LequteMan (May 23, 2014)

Ado Musa said:


> Truth is bitter. Giant of Africa is being taunted by a small group of miscreants. Unless sentiment, be It religious, ethnic or what ever is cast aside, Nigeria will continue to degenerate. National interest must hold sway.



Wouldn't it be better if we break up? Because its only going to get worse.


----------

